# Beyond Jazz now Mojaland on internet



## alv (Aug 13, 2002)

For you fans of beyond jazz (formally channel 72 on XM), the DJ's are back with an internet radio channel, with the same format. The music is just as great or better (no XM restrictions). They also have an interactive MOJA forum.

See http://www.mojaradio.com/mojaland/index.php for the webpage, you will need to register at no cost.

Website is MOJAland.


----------



## alv (Aug 13, 2002)

From Jazz Times

MoJaLand!!!
The New Home of Modern Jazz Radio

Once Beyond Jazz on XM radio - the same station can now be found at www.mojaradio.com with a new name - Modern Jazz Radio. The host are Russ Davis and Michelle Sammartino. They have pulled together a music catalog that has breath as well as depth. I was pleasantly surprised at the expanded musical selection over their days at XM radio. Moja Radio has continued show line up favorites as "Monday With the Masters" - "Jammin' Jazz" - "Live @ MoJaLand" - and my favorite "If It's Friday, It Must Be Fusion". The coolest thing is I can continue to surf other sites while listening to Moja Radio.

Not only is Moja Radio a great place to listen to music, it is a social networking community as well. I have never joined one until now. The membership is free (fits my budget) and members can blog, i.m., share music reviews, get international concert listings, etc. It's a cool place to hang out.

I hope jazz fans give this very hip station a listen.


----------



## alv (Aug 13, 2002)

bump


----------

